# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  توثيق الزعيم (3) المريخ فى الستينات صور وانجازات

## على الصغير

*
المريخ في اوئل الستينات :
وقوف من اليمين : منصور رمضان , عبد الله عباس , برعي أحمد البشير , جقدول , ..... , حسن أبو العائلة , عثمان محمد علي( قرعم ) , أبراهومة , ...... .
جلوس من اليمين : دقنو , بكري التقر , هاشم محمد عثمان , حسنين جمعة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*



المريخ في أوائل الستينات 
وقوف من اليمين : حسن أبو العائلة , حسن العبد , جقدول , جلا , , أبراهومة , برعي أحمد البشير , منصور رمضان ,
جلوس من اليمين : بكري التقر , عبد الله عباس , جلا , رابح رمضان , حسنين جمعة .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
المريخ في منتصف الستينات :

وقوف من اليمين : بشرى وهبة, سليمان عبد القادر , عبد الرحمن زيدان, وزة, عبد العزيز عبد الله ,
إسماعيل بخيت, بكري موسى (التقر).
جلوس من اليمين : جعفر قاقرين, ....., حسن (تكتك), السر كاوندا, فتحي أروما, الحلاب.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
المريخ في العام 1961 م

وقوف من اليمين : حسن العبد, بشير كشيب, جقدول, علي بلية, حمدي خاطر, برعي أحمد البشير, إبراهيم جلك, 
خوجلي أبو الجاز.
جلوس من اليمين : دقنو, أبراهومة, ودالحسين, جعفر قاقرين, حبيب شاشاتي, بكري التقر, عبد الله عباس.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ 1966م
ويظهر في الصورة عبد العزيز عبد الله الخامس جلوسا من اليمين وجاد الله خير السيد السادس وقوفا من اليمين بعد أن تم تصعيد عبد العزيز في العام 1964 م وجاد الله في العام 1965 م من الأشبال للفريق
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


كوكبة سلسلة متوالية الثمانية الذهبية :

وقوف من أقصى اليمين : هاشم محمد عثمان, ماجد, بكري التقر, دقنو, عبد الله عباس, جعفر قاقرين, برعي أحمد البشير, 
رابح رمضان, جقدول, أبراهومة, ود الحسين.
 
المريخ في فترة الستينات
تسلم جيل الستينات قيادةالمريخ وهو محمل بإنجازات أجيال سبقت قدمت للمريخ ما جعله محط أنظار الجميع.
فجاء جيل الستينات حاملاً هموم رفعة أعظم نادي في السودان والعمل علي الحفاظ علي تلك المنجزات وتحقيق المزيد.
لم ينسي أبطال جيل الستينات تاريخ من سبقوهم في إرتداء النجمة .. ولم ينسوا ان يدونوا أسمائهم بأحرف من نور في تاريخ المريخ.
جاء أبطال الستينات محققين المتولية الثالثة في تاريخ لقاءات القمة .

وكانت حصيلة اللقاءات ( 11 ) مباراة بينالمريخ والهلال فازالمريخ في (8 ) مباراة متوالية و تعادل في ( 2 ) خسر ( 1 ) .


الجمعة 19 يناير 1962
المريخ صفر الهلال صفر



الجمعة 26 مارس 1962
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
احرزه ابراهيم جلك


الاحد 8 ابريل 1962
افتتاح اضاءة استاد الخرطوم
المريخ 3 الهلال 1
اهداف المريخ 1 برعي و 2 ماجد و هدف الهلال حبشي


السبت 19 مايو 1962
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
افتتاح استاد الموردة
هدف المريخ احرزه خوجلي الصغير (خوجلي مصطفى)


الخميس 31 مايو 1962
كأس الدوق هرر
المريخ 2 الهلال صفر
احرزهم ماجد


الخميس 21 يونيو 1962
الدوري العاصمي
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
احرزه ماجد


الاحد 9 سبتمبر 1962
المريخ 2 الهلال 1
احرزهم برعي و ماجد و هدف الهلال حمد النيل
و يفوز المريخ بالدوري العاصمي


الجمعة 28 سبتمبر 1962
المريخ 3 الهلال صفر
اهداف المريخ زيدان هدف و هدفين لماجد
و يفوز المريخ بكأس البلدية


الخميس 12 فبراير 1963
كأس رمضان الذي فاز به المريخ
المريخ 2 الهلال صفر
اهداف المريخ احرزهم ماجد


الاحد 7 ابريل 1963
الدوري العاصمي
المريخ صفر الهلال صفر



الاربعاء 31 يوليو 1963
الدوري العاصمي
المريخ صفر الهلال 1
احرزه جكسا
*

----------


## على الصغير

*في فترة الستينات إلتقي المريخ بالهلال في ( 51 ) مباراة ..

فاز المريخ في ( 22 ) مباراةوخسر في ( 17 )وتعادل في ( 12 ) .

..

(( مبارياتالمريخ مع الهلالمن 1960 وحتي 1969 ))

الأولي : 2/0 للمريخ - بشري - وإبراهيم جلك - كاس الدوق هرر . .

الثانية : 1/0 للهلال - ود الحوري - حبية .

الثالثة : 3/3 - برعي - عبد الرحيم الشيخ - حسن العبد / منزول 2- دريسة - دوري الخرطوم 1

الرابعة : 3/1 للهلال - حسن عطية 2 - دريسة / إبراهيم جلك - دوري الخرطوم 2 .

الخامسة : 2/1 للمريخ - إبراهيم جلك - عبد الرحيم الشيخ / عبد الكريم الدويم - دوري 2 .

السادسة : 0/0 - كاس جمال عبد الناصر.

السابعة : 1/0 للهلال - ود الأشول - كاس الدوق هرر .

الثامنة : 3/2 للهلال - دريسة - حسن عطية - كوارتي / برعي 2- دوري الخرطوم 1

التاسعة : 1/1 - عبد الرحيم الشيخ للمريخ / ديم الصغير - دوري 2

العاشرة : 1/1 - برعي - ممي شاه - حبية .

الحادية عشرة : 0/0 - كاس البلدية .

الثانية عشر : 1/0 المريخ - إبراهيم جلك - دوري السودان . .

الثالثة عشر : 3/1 المريخ - ماجد 2 - برعي / حبشي - إضاءة إستاد الخرطوم .

الرابعة عشر : 1/0 المريخ - خوجلي - إفتتاح إستاد الموردة .

الخامسة عشر : 2/0 المريخ - ماجد 2 - كاس الدوق هرر .

السادسة عشر : 1/0 المريخ - ماجد - دوري الخرطوم 1 .

السابعة عشر : 2/1 المريخ - ىماجد - برعي / حمد النيل - دوري 2 .

الثامنة عشر : 3/0 للمريخ - ماجد 2 - زيدان - كاس البلدية .

التاسعة عشر :2/0 صفر للمريخ - ماجد2 - كاس رمضان . .

العشرون : تعادل 0/0 - دوري الخرطوم 1 .

الحادي والعشرون : 1/0 الهلال - جكسا - دوري 2 .

الثانية والعشرون : 3/0 الهلال - جكسا - شاويش - صديق محمد أحمد - دوري 1

الثالثة والعشرون :2/0 الهلال - عيسي دهب - صديق محمد أحمد - كاس الدوق هرر .

الرابعة والعشرون : 3/0 الهلال - جكسا 2 - شاويش - دوري 2.

الخامسة والعشرون : تعادل 0/0 - كاس البلدية .

السادسة والعشرون : 2/1 المريخ - وزة - مصطفي / جكسا - إعادة كاس البلدية .

السابعة والعشرون: 3/2 المريخ - ماجد 3/ صديق - جكسا - كاس الإتحاد .

الثامنة والعشرون : المريخ - إنسحب الهلال - دوري السودان .

التاسعة والعشرون : تعادل 2/2 - ماجد أسامة آغا / جكسا - عبد المحمود - كاس إكتوبر .

الثلاثون : 3/1 الهلال - شاويش 2 - صديق / دقنو - إعادة كاس اكتوبر .

الحادي والثلاثون : 3/2 الهلال - السر الجمل 2 شاويش / كمال بني - مصطفي - دوري السودان .

الثانية والثلاثون : 1/0 الهلال - صديق محمد أحمد - دوري الخرطوم .

الثالثة والثلاثون : 1/0 المريخ - شبر - كاس الملك فيصل .

الرابعة والثلاثون : 3/0 المريخ - جاد الله 3 - دوري الخرطوم .

الخامسة والثلاثون : المريخ - إنسحاب الهلال - دوري السودان .

السادسة والثلاثون : 1/0 الهلال - عبد المحمود - كاس البلدية .

السابع والثلاثون : 3/1 - الهلال - السر الجمل 2- كوارتي / شبر - دوري السودان .

الثامن والثلاثون : 2/0 - المريخ - مصطفي - جقدول - دوري الخرطوم 1.

التاسع والثلاثون : الهلال - إنسحاب المريخ - دوري الخرطوم 2 .

الأربعون : 1/0 - الهلال - جكسا - كاس ستانلي راوس .

الحادي والأربعون : 2/1 - المريخ - بشارة - إسماعيل بخيت / عبد المحمود - دوري 1 .

الثانية والأربعون : 2/1 - الهلال - قاقرين - عبد المحود / إسماعيل بخيت - دوري 2 .

الثالث والأربعون : المريخ إنسحب الهلال - دوري السودان.

الرابع والأربعون : 2/0 المريخ - جاد الله 2 - كاس ديوري هاماني .

الخامس والأربعون : 1/0 الهلال - جكسا - كاس البلدية .

السادس والأربعون : تعادل 2/2 - بشارة - إسماعيل / جكسا - قاقرين -كاس رئيس بلغاريا (كسبه الهلال بالقرعة )

السابع والأربعون : 4/2 : المريخ - جاد الله 3 - كاوندا / الدحيش 2 - دوري 1 .

الثامن والأربعون : 1/1 - بني - قاقرين - دوري 2 .

التاسع والأربعون : 0/0 - نهائي كاس الإتحاد (للهلال بالفرصتين ) .

الخمسون : 1/1 : بشارة / عبده مصطفي .

الحادي والخمسون : 2/0 : المريخ - صلاح عباس - محسن عطا - كاس الصداقه
*

----------


## على الصغير

* في موسم 65/1966 حقق المريخ بطولة الدوري بإنجاز غير مسبوق ..الدوري بدون هزيمة وبتعادلين فقط.وكما عودناالزعيم بأن له بصمة البداية في كل إنجاز .. فبمثلما شهد التاريخ بأولويته في كل إعجاز ..
كانت فترة الستينات ملئية بكل ما هو (( مميز )) وتاريخي ..

فتواصلت (( بصمات )) الزعيمفوضع بصمته الأولي في (( إستاد الموردة )) وترك أثره الرهيب في (( إستاد الخرطوم )) كأول فريق يحقق إنتصارات في تلك الإستادات وجميعها كانت أمام الهلالوكأن بالتاريخ يريد أن يرتبط بالمريخ..

* استاد الموردة افتتح في عام 1962 بلقاء جمع المريخ والهلال ، حقق المريخ الفوز فيه 1/صفر احرزه لاعبه خوجلي الصغير ·

* استاد الخرطوم تم افتتاحه في عام 1965 بلقاء جمع بين المريخ والهلال - حقق المريخ الفوز فيه 1/ صفر سجله طلب مدني ·
*

----------


## على الصغير

*صحيفة نادي المريخ :

* تواصل تفردالمريخ في كل المجالات .. وتواصلت مسيرة الأجيال .. فأخرج لنا جيل الستينات المفاجأة التي وقف عندها الجميع مندهشين ..

* لم يسبقه فيها كل فرق القارة السمراء وكل فرق الوطن العربي .. ففي العام 1965 جاءت صحيفةالمريخ كأول صحيفة رياضية لنادي في أفريقيا والوطن العربي .. فصال كُتاب المريخ زهواً في فريقهم عبر تلك الصحيفة الفريدة ..

* وبعد أكثر من عقد من الزمان جاءت صحيفةالهلال في العام 1978 ..

* لتتأكد أسبقية المريخفي كل شئ علي كل اندية السودان ..

* وليؤكد زعامته منذ مولده وحتي تاريخ اليوم ..


*

----------


## على الصغير

*برانا برانا بنغلب غانا :
* شهد عام 1962 زيارة فريق الاشانتي كوتوكو الغاني الذي كان
وقتها اقوى واشرس فريق في القارة الأفريقية

* زيارة الاشانتي كوتوكو للسودان تمت في منتصف ديسمبر من عام 1962
ليلعب ثلاث مباريات جاءت كالآتي :

* مع الهلال :
في يوم الجمعة 14 /12/ 1962
وتعاد معه 1/1 سجل هدف الهلال حمد النيل محمد علي ·

* مع الموردة :
في يوم الاحد 16 /12/ 1962
وانتهت بالتعادل 2/2 سجل هدفي الموردة عصمت وود الزبير ·

* مع المريخ :
بما ان الهلال والموردة لم يتمكنا من تحقيق الفوز علي الاشانتي برز اتجاه بان يتطعم المريخ بعدد من لاعبي الاندية الاخري حتى يتمكن من الفوز على الأشانتي الا ان مجلس ادارة المريخ رفض ذلك ليلعب المريخ المباراة الأخيرة مع الاشانتي بلاعبيه في يوم :

الاربعاء19 /12/ 1962 واستطاع المريخ ان يحقق الفوز علي الأشانتي 3 /1
احرزهم أحمد عبد الله- هدفين - وماجد هدفا لتخرج جماهير المريخ عقب المباراة وهي تهتف :
نحن برانا بنغلب غانا

*

----------


## على الصغير

** تواصل تميز فرقةالمريخ أمام الأندية التي تزور السودان .. ويحفظ التاريخ التفوق الواضحللمريخ فيها ..

* ومن الفرق التي زارت السودان في عصر الستينات ( فريق الإسماعيلي المصري ) .. وتباري الفريق مع فريقيالمريخ والهلال ..

* وكعادته أكرم المريخ ضيفه بثلاثية نارية.. بينماتعادل الهلال مع الضيوف1/1..* بالإضافة الي زيارات الأندية الخارجية للسودان .. كانت زيارات الرؤساء والملوك تحظي بإهتمام بالغ من قادة الرياضة ..

* وكان لقاء المريخ بالهلال من برامج تلك الزيارات .. حيث أقيمت العديد من المباريات بين الفريقين في كؤوس حملت أسماء الرؤساء الذين زاروا السودان في مناسبات عديدة ..

* ويحفظ التاريخ التفوق الكاسحللزعيم عليالهلالفي غالبية تلك المناسبات ..

ومن بينها :

كأس الإمبراطور هيلاسي لاسي

كأس الملك فيصل

كأس الرئيس ديوري هاماني

كأس الرئيس شارماركي

كأس الرئيس بوكاسا

كأس الصداقة الكورية

كأس الاستفتاء

كأس الرئيس العراقي

كأس المجهود الحربي

كأس الدوق هرر

كأس الرئيس عبد الناصر

كأس الرئيس كنيث كاوندا
*

----------


## على الصغير

** وتواصلت ( بصمات ) الزعيم.. فبعد أن هزمهم في عز النهار .. أبت نفسه إلا وأن يسجل التاريخللمريخ أن يكون صاحب أول إنتصار ( وسط الأنوار ) الكاشفة ..

* فعند إفتتاح إضاءة إستاد الخرطوم الاحد 8 ابريل 1962
فاز المريخ علي الهلال 3/1 باهداف المجنزرة ماجد هدفين والقانون برعي أحمد البشير ..

* وأبي أحفاد أؤلئك الأبطال إلا أن يسيرو في ركب آباهئهم فهزموا الهلال في نهائي كاس السودان 1996م بهدف بريش العليفون في أول مباراة أقيمت في إستاد الخرطوم بعد تحديث إضاءته العتيقة وأرضية ملعبه .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*أكبر إنتصار في تاريخ الكرة السودانية :

رقم قياسي محلي :

* من غيرالزعيم يسجل الأرقام القياسية .. هكذا عودنا التاريخ علي الدوام ..

* فقد حقق أبطالمريخ أكبر نتيجة في تاريخ كرة القدم السودانية ..

* ففي موسم 1966فاز فريق المريخ علي الأمير البحرواي 14/1 في دوري الأولي.. وحتي تاريخ اليوم لم يستطيع فريق سوداني ان يتجاوز هذا الرقم في مباراة رسمية ..
حقق أبطال جيل الستينات بطولة ( كاس السودان )عام 1963 وهي إحدي البطولات الثلاثة الرسمية مع بطولة الدوري المحلي بالخرطوم وبطولة دوري السودان ..

وفي المباراة النهائية لتلك البطولة في ذلك العام فاز المريخ علي الهلال 1/0 بهدف أحرزه إبراهيم جلك ..أبرز لاعبين المريخ في هذه الفترة :ابراهيم جلك - برعي - ماجد - خوجلي الصغير ( خوجلي مصطفى ) - زيدان - بشري - عبدالرحيم الشيخ - حسن العبد - وزة - مصطفى - دقنو - كمال بني - شبر - جاد الله - بشارة - إسماعيل بخيت - صلاح عباس - محسن عطا - طلب مدني - أحمد عبدالله .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بطولاتالمريخ في هذه الفترة : الموسم
 البطولة
 النتيجة
 المنافس

1962
افتتاح اضاءة استاد الخرطوم
3 - 1
الهلال

1962
افتتاح استاد الموردة
3 - 1
الهلال

1962
كأس الدوق هرر
2 - 0
الهلال

1962
دوري الخرطوم
بالنقاط
----

1962
كأس البلدية
3 - 0
الهلال

1963
كأس رمضان
2 - 0
الهلال


*

----------


## على الصغير

*سيره ذاتيه لبعض لاعبى المريخ فى فتره الستينات

نجم المريخ في الستينات كمال خليل بني ،
كمال خليل بني هو ابن نجم المريخ خليل محمد بني والذي لعب بصفوف المريخ في الفترة من 1939م وحتى 1945م وهو من ابناء حي المسالمة بأم درمان – وجاء ابنه كمال الذي انتقل للمريخ من فريق النسر برابطة المهدية في عام 1964م وإستمر يلعب للمريخ حتى نهاية عام 1973م رغم انقطاعه عن اللعب في نهاية الستينات لالتحاقه بالدراسة برومانيا .. كان كمال يلعب في خط الوسط وكان هدافاً بارعاً ورجل هادئ الطبع محبوب بين زملائه عاش في هدوء ورحل في هدوء وله شقيق ( أنور بني ) وكان قد إنتقل للمريخ من فريق الكوكب برابطة المسالمة عام 1965م وبعد موسمين اي في عام 1967م انتقل للهلال حتى إعتزاله ،



*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*اقترح ان يتم تخصيص منتدى خاص بالتوثيق ويكن ثابت للاطلاع ومعرفة تاريخ الزعيم عبر الاجيال
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزالدين سيد وديدي
					

اقترح ان يتم تخصيص منتدى خاص بالتوثيق ويكن ثابت للاطلاع ومعرفة تاريخ الزعيم عبر الاجيال



22222222222222

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
 هداف المريخ السابق ماجد عثمان بطل الثمانيه المتوالياتالاسم: عبد الماجد عثمان عمر ” ماجد “ و ” أبو جنزير “ 
الهوية:لاعب كرة قدم دولي.
 البيانات الشخصية :-
تاريخ الميلاد: 1940
المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات العملية : -
حاصل غلى الشهادة السودانية وعمل موظفاً بعطبرة والخرطوم.
 السيرة الرياضية
-       لعب كرة القدم في بور تسودان وكسلا وعطبرة قبل انتقاله إلى مريخ العاصمة.
-       ارتبط اسمه واكتسب شهرته من الثمانية انتصارات المتتالية التي حققها المريخ على نده الهلال وكان لماجد القدح المعلَّى في هذه الانتصارات.
-       اشتهر بالسرعة  والقذائف الساحقة التي كثيراً ما أصابت الهدف سواء على مستوى نادى المريخ أو الفريق القومي السوداني.
-       كوَّن مع زميله ” إبراهومه “ ثنائياً رائعاً من حيث التجانس والتفاهم ولعل ذلك كان له كبير الأثر في النتائج الطيبة التي تحققت حيثما لعبا معاً.
-       اعتزل اللعب والملاعب سنة 1970م.  

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

الاسم: عبد العزيز عبد الله.الهوية:لاعب كرة قدم.
 البيانات الشخصية:-
تاريخ الميلاد: 1941م.
 المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات العملية:-
أكمل تعليمه الثانوي ومن ثم التحق بالكلية الحربية وتخرج فيها كضابط بقوات الشعب المسلحة.
 السيرة الرياضية:
-       بدأ لعب الكرة بفريق حي السودنة بأم درمان سنة 1957م وعندما انتقل معظم لاعبيه إلى فريق الهاشماب التحق هو بأشبال المريخ عام 1962م وصُعِّدَ إلى الفريق الأول سنة 1963م وأصبح من ضمن التشكيلة الأساسية لفريق المريخ سنة 1964م.
-       اختير للفريق القومي السوداني وشارك في بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا (كأس الصداقة الأول ) 1966م والتي أقيمت بأديس أبابا. كان الحارس الثاني لمرمي المنتخب السوداني ويأتي بعد سبت دودو مباشرةً .
-       حرس مرمي الفريق القومي السوداني عام 1970م والتي كان احد نجوم المنتخب الذين حققوا الفوز للسودان بكاس افريقيا
-       اعتزل اللعب سنة 1974م.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

الاسم : جعفر حسن حاج الصديق (قاقارين الكبير) 
 الهوية: لاعب كرة قدم دولي .
البيانات الشخصية: -
 تاريخ الميلاد : 1940م .
المؤهلات العلمية و الخبرات العملية :-
- حصل على الشهادة الثانوية .
- شغل وظيفة عامة في المخازن والمهمات .
السيرة الرياضية : -
-         بدأ ممارسة الكرة مع فريق الحي (رمز السلام) بحي العرب بأم درمان  حيث تألق نجمه ومن ثم وقع عليه الاختيار للعب مع الهلال (الأشبال) حتى موعد التسجيلات وأنضم لنادى المريخ عام 1961م .
-         بدأ اللعب على المستوى الدولي في تمهيدي كاس الأمم الأفريقية (ابريل 1963) وكانت أول مباراة له هي مباراة السودان وكينيا وفاز فيها السودان 1/0 .
-         اعتزل اللعب عام 1973م بعد أن أصيب بكسر في قدمه .
-         شارك مع الفريق القومي الحاصل على الميدالية الفضية لبطولة أمم أفريقيا عام 1963م بغانا.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
جعفرقاقرين كابتن المريخ يصافح كابتن الهلال ديم الصغير قبل إحدى مباريات...
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

النفائة عبد الوهاب عبد الفضيل ( جقدول ) 
توفي مساء الخميس أثر حادث حركة أليم بمدينة جدة ( شارع الثمانين ) يوم 17-6-2002م
 الراحل لعب بفريق المريخ منذ عام 1957م واعتزل في أوائل السبعينات من القرن الماضي وعرف طوال مسيرته الكروية بحسن الخلق وزامل خلال فترة لعبه العديد من اللاعبين الأفذاذ بالمريخ والمنتخب الأهلي أمثال ماجد وبرعي ومحسن وكوارتي وسبت دودو ودريسة وعمر التوم وعمر عثمان وعلي سيد أحمد 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


من لقاء لابراهومه الكبير معمعتصم عيدروس من ودمدنى


يعود الكابتن إبراهومة سيد الاسم لفترة المتواليات المريخية في شباك الهلال ويقول نحن كلنا كنا حريصين على غلب الهلال في كل مقابلة وحتى نتيجة المباراة السابقة بننساها وندخل المباراة بعزيمة وإصرار عشان كده بنلعب بشكل أفضل.باصات بالمقاس:
يضيف إبراهومة قائلاً منذ ان لعبت للمريخ كنت حريصاً على أداء مهمتي كصانع ألعاب فكنت أوصل الباص للزميل بالمقاس ومحل هو دايرو وحتى في مباريات هلال مريخ ماجد كان يسجل أهداف طوالي من صنع باصاتي...
والمدرب كان يقول لي أنت مهمتك تدي ماجد الباصات لأنو سريع وشوات وفعلاً كنا بنغلب الهلال كده.
(16) قون في سنتين
يضيف الكابتن إبراهومة قائلاً كنا بنلعب كورة حقيقية وحتى المتواليات البتتكلموا عنها دي كانت في سنتين غلبنا فيها الهلال «8» مرات وأحرزنا فيها «16» قوون وأتذكر مرة أدوني حافز «30» جنيها كانت كتيرة طبعاً لكن كلها كانت فكة ريالات وأدوني ليها في كيس!!.
القوون بالشئ الفلاني:
يسترسل إبراهومة في الذكريات ويقول كنا دايماً نعسكر في بيت بشير حسن بشير وبعض الناس المروقين في تلك الفترة كانوا بجونا في المعسكر ويقولوا لينا الليلة تغلبوا الهلال القوون بمبلغ كبير ودي طبعاً كانت بتزيد من حماسنا داخل الملعب لأنو التحفيز ليهو دور كبير في أداء اللاعب وفعلاً كنا بنلعب ونغلب وكنا لمن ندخل الملعب بننسى الجمهور تماماً وهمنا كلو بيكون في المباراة وكيف ننتصر فيها..
قصة ماجد:
يقول الكابتن إبراهومة لما اتواصلت المتواليات المريخية في شباك الهلال أنتشى مشجعو المريخ وصاروا في قمة فرحتهم بالانتصارات لدرجة ان بعض أبناء المريخ المشجعين الميسورة حالتهم جاؤونا في معسكرنا بمنزل بشير حسن بشير وقالوا لي ماجد يا ماجد القوون الليلة بي مبلغ كبير أنت ما عليك إلاَّ تغلب لينا الهلال وحافزك عندنا ... طبعاً المسألة دي استفزتني جداً لأنو أقوان ماجد كلها بصنعها ليهو أنا ما أي زول ولو ما أنا لعبت ليهو ما بقدر يجيب قوون ، معقول نحن نديهو الباصات وهو يقبض الحوافز.
وزه ولا ماجد:
يضيف كابتن إبراهومة قائلاً استفزتني جداً حكاية الحافز لي ماجد دي... ودخلت الملعب وكنت بركز على التمرير لوزه وكنت لما أشوف ماجد بقوم أفاضل بين موقعه في الملعب وموقع وزه وأقوم على طول ألعب الكورة لي وزه .. وفي المباراة ديك بالذات خرج ماجد نظيفاً ولم يحرز أي هدف وخسرنا بقوون جكسا...
قصة القوون:
يقول إبراهومة طبعاً قوون جكسا جاء بخطأ في التغطية وجكسا لاعب بي قدمو اليسار وبدلاً من الإنتباه ليسراه أتاحوا له فرصة التقدم باليسار وهو لاعب حريف وشوات نفذ بيسراه في المرمى هدف قاتل كان ليلة المولد... غاب الفرح عن ديارنا وذهب لديار الهلال...
حالتنا صعبة
طبعاً الهدف ده لما جاء زعلنا جداً وانتهت المباراة فذهبت مع منصور رمضان إلى صديقنا الدكتور مصطفى وهو طبيب مصري يحب المريخ جداً وذهبنا ثلاثتنا نتناقش في هذه الهزيمة بالمقرن وتحدثنا إلى بعض بمرارة منذ انتهاء المباراة وحتى شروق الشمس ولم نتذوق طعم النوم أبداً وكنا من الزعل ما شايفين حاجة ولا فاهمين أي حاجة لحدي ما اتفاجأنا بشروق الشمس ودخول الصباح.
أبو العائلة أوقفنا مدى الحياة:
يعود إبراهومة للمباراة الشهيرة التي كسرت حاجز التوالي المريخي ويقول بعد المباراة التي خسرناها بهدف جكسا جئنا للنادي وكان أبو العائلة سكرتير النادي تم أيقافي وبعض اللاعبين عن اللعب مدى الحياة .. وهو كان متهمنا بأننا تواطأنا في هذه المباراة لذلك أصدر قرارا بإيقافنا.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الهلال يرفض اللعب ليلا (متعوده من زمان ) - 
بعد هزيمه الهلال من المريخ فى مباراه افتتاح استاد الخرطوم والتى اقيمت لاول مره تحت الاضواء الكاشفه

بعدها بايام كانت مباراه المريخ والهلال الدوريه ورفض الهلال اللعب ليلا تحت الاضواء الكاشفه وتمسك باللعب عصرا 

وافق فريق المريخ على شرط الهلال وانتصر المريخ 

وكتب الشاعر المرحوم موسى صالح سراج هذه القصيده على وزن فى الضواحى وطرف المدائن

فى العصر 
او فى نور الرتاين 
نحن نغلب ولو فى الصباح
قوموا خلوا الكفر اصله خاين
شوفوا كيف الصبا فينا باين
جينا نغلب احسن زباين
الهلال اللى عهوده صاين
نحن نلعب وهو يقيف يعاين

كسره ياجقدول وانت زاين
الهجوم يااخطر جناح

* * * * * *
يالهلال يالليك اسم ماكن

كم سنيين مرت وانت راكن

قلت للاشبال لا اماكن

كل خانه خلاص شيخها ساكن

وجاك ماجد تور قرنه ماكن

جوز قينانكم مزق شباكن

نص دسته وقعد استراح


* * * * * * * *

شوف جلال النادى وجماله 

شوف ادارته ووفريقه ورجاله

شوف نجومه الطافيات هلاله

نورو ساطع ونجومو يلالو

كل كاس حباهو ومشالو

وبينادى الباقيات تعالو

نط كاس المجلس وصاح

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال بهدفيـن ويحتفـظ بكـأس البـلدية
لجـأ الهـلال إلـي العنـف فتمزقـت شباكـه
بأهـداف وزة ومصطفـي


* التاريخ : الأحد 23 أغسطس 1964
* المصدر : الرأي العام الإثنين 24 أغسطس 1964 .. أحمد الحبو
* النتيجة : 2\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : عبد العزيز وزة , مصطفي أحمد المصطفي
* هدف الهلال : جكسا
* تشكيلة المريخ : رفعت , التقر , سليمان عبد القادر , ماوماو , قاقارين , جقدول , وزة , مصطفي , التجاني محمد علي , حسنين , ماجد
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , أمين , السني , دهب , رحمي , ديم الصغير , حبشي , يونس الله جابو , جكسا , شاويش
* الحكم : شاكر النحاس عاونه محمود ود البيه وكان التحكيم ضعيفاً
* تفاصيل المباراة :

بدأت المباراة بهجمات سريعة خاطفة بقيادة المايسترو جكسا
وقد زعزعت تلك الهجمات السريعة دفاع المريخ
وإستلم جكسا كرة راوغ بها دفاع المريخ بهدوء وثقة
أرسل الكرة علي يسار حارس مرمي المريخ رفعت نجم الدين هدف للهلال
وبعدها سنحت عدة فرص للهلال أهدرها جميعاً اللاعب مصطفي شاويش
إستلم المريخ بعدها زمام المباراة ومن كرة معكوسة وصلت إلي وزة
أرسلها قذيفة رائعة في المقص علي يمين حارس مرمي الهلال سبت دودو
هدف تعادل للمريخ وهكذا إنتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل هدف لكل منهما
جاء الشوط الثاني وبدأ فيه واضحاً ضعف ظهيري الهلال
رحمي سلامة وعيسي دهب الأمر الذي جعل الهلال يلعب بخطة دفاعية
ليتقدم جكسا وشاويش للتهديف وقد أضاع شاويش فرصاً نادرة
وكان عبئاً ثقيلاً علي فريقه
بينما وجد المريخ فرصته وإستطاع مهاجمه مصطفي
من إحراز هدف المريخ الثاني إحتج عليه الهلال بحجة التسلل
بعد هدف المريخ الثاني شابت المباراة ألعاباً خشنة كادت أن
تفسد وتشوه المباراة
فمثلاً تعدي رحمي مدافع الهلال بالضرب علي مصطفي صاحب الهدف الثاني
وتحرش به مرة أخري في فترة الراحة
حتي فض الإشتباك بينهما العم طلب رجل الإسعافات بدار الرياضة
مدافع المريخ بكري التقر أنقذ مرماه من هدفين محققين
وأثبت بأنه ملك التغطية بحق وحقيقة
أمين زكي مدافع الهلال بذل مجهوداً جباراً وخارقاً
خاصة مع ضعف الظهيرين عيسي دهب ورحمي
رفعت نجم الدين حارس مرمي المريخ
ظهر بمستوي مشرف وأنقذ مرماه من أهداف مؤكدة
كمال السني مدافع الهلال الجديد إجتاز التجربة بنجاح
شاهد المباراة قطب المريخ الأستاذ محمد عبد القادر كرف
وخرج مبسوطاً 24 قيراط وقد طلب منه أصحابه
أن يصف لهم أروع إصابة في المباراة
فقال مجارياً إبن الرومي في قصيدته التي يصف فيها صنع الرقاق
(إن أنسي ما أنسي هدفاً رمي كرة تهتز في القون مثل الطير في الشرك
ما بين رؤيتها في رجله كرة وبين رؤيتها في داخل الشبك
إلا كمثل ما تنداح دائرة في صفحة الصاج يلقي فيها بالودك)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير 
بالجد ممتعنا بتوثيق الروائع المريخية

*

----------


## على الصغير

*الاسم :  طه  محمد طه
الهوية : أدارى
البيانات الشخصية    :
تاريخ الميلاد            :      1930م
المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات العملية
– جامعة الخرطوم - كلية  الآداب
المهنه   - موظف – وكيل  وزارة  الشباب والرياضة
السيرةالرياضية :
-  خطفته الرياضة من السياسة  عندما  ايقن  ان دنيا  السياسة  قد  فسدت  . ولج  دنيا  الرياضة  في النصف  الثاني  من عمره  كان متيماً بحب ( النجمة  الحمراء)    ذلك  إشارة للمريخ  . وسار مع رفاق دربه  في المريخ  رغم  طابعه  الخاص و    المميز في  التفكير  و الأهداف .
- تقلد رئاسة  تحرير  أول  صحيفة  يصدرها  نادى  رياضي  بأفريقيا  هي  جريدة المريخ  التي صدرت ( 3/7/1965م) حيث  كانت  مقالاته بها  مختلفة عما تعود  الناس  مطالعته بالصحف .
- شغلته المطبعة في  إعداد  وتصحيح  جريدة المريخ  وعندما توقفت الجريدة  عاد إلى  العمل السياسي وفى مجال رعاية الشباب  بعد ان اتسع قلبه لكل نجوم  السودان
أهلته براعته  وخبراته في الملاعب  الخضراء  لأن يكون مسؤولا تنفيذيا على أحدى قمم الاجهزه  الرسمية  القابضة  و الموجهة  للنشاط  الشبابي و الرياضي في السودان  وهى  وزارة  الشباب و الرياضة
فصدر قرار بتعيينه وكيلاً لوزارة  الشباب و الرياضة  فى عهد  الرئيس القائد جعفر نميرى  رئيس  الجمهورية
*

----------


## على الصغير

*مدافع المريخ فى الستينات جعقر قاقرين 

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=37931

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال أمـام المـلك فيصـل بهـدف شبـر
تعـرف شبـر؟
واللـه عـال .. تعـرف حلـف قـال إنتصـر .. 
غربـل أميـن مشـي كـم متـر!


* التاريخ : الثلاثاء 7 مارس 1966
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : كأس الملك فيصل
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة الأربعاء 8 مارس 1966
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : عوض الله شبر
* تشكيلة المريخ : عزيز , التقر , سليمان عبد القادر , حسنين جمعة , جعفر قاقارين , وزة , شبر , دقنو , جقدول , ماجد , زيدان
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , متوكل , أمين زكي , كمال , كوارتي , مأمون , ديم الصغير , شاويش , جكسا , صديق , عبد المحمود , عثمان النور , عبد العزيز
* الحكم : يوسف محمد بمعاونة الخليفة موسي وعبد الرحمن الخضر
* تفاصيل المباراة :
المريخ هزم الهلال بهدف وحيد أحرزه لاعبه شبر وفاز بكأس الملك فيصل
شرف المباراة جلالة الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز ملك المملكة العربية السعودية
بإستاد الخرطوم بجانب أعضاء مجلس السيادة والإمام الهادي المهدي
أضاع دقنو وزيدان إصابتين محققتين في الدقائق الأولي
وأنقذ سبت دودو مرماه في إعجاز إثر قذيفة أطلقها ماجد في تركيز
ما لبث سبت أن أنقذ إصابة أخري من هجمة خطيرة قام بها زيدان
وتقدم نحو سبت الذي خرج وألقي بجسمه علي الكرة
سرعان ما شن الهلال هجمة سريعة مركزة عكس فيها صديق الكرة
ليهدف شاويش لترتد من جسم حارس المريخ عزيز
ليهدف جكسا فترتد ويخرج عزيز من مرماه
ليهدف عبد المحمود لينقذها التقر
الذي كان بارعاً في تغطية مرماه من إصابة محققة
أصيب ديم الصغير علي إثر لعبة خشنة من دقنو وخرج للإسعاف وعاد
كان واضحاً إصرار المريخ علي النصر
حيث شن في الشوط الأول 12 هجمة مقابل 6 للهلال
وكان هجوم الهلال مربوكاً سلم نفسه لدفاع المريخ
وكان دفاع الهلال يرتكز علي أمين زكي وكوارتي وسبت الذي كان نجم المباراة
لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي
وخرج مأمون ودخل كوارتي مكانه
جاء الشوط الثاني وفيه خرج شاويش ودخل عبد العزيز
وهاجم المريخ بعنف شديد جعل لاعبي الهلال يلعبون بتحفظ
وتابع المريخ هجماته مستغلاً سرعة ماجد الذي أصيب بالإرهاق
لعب ماجد وزيدان (ون تو) جميلة ثم عكس زيدان الكرة لشبر
الذي كان داخل خط الستة فلم يتواني من تهديف الكرة في مرمي سبت
محرزاً الإصابة الوحيدة في المباراة
بعدها ضاعت فرصة للهلال من جكسا وأخري من صديق محمد أحمد
في ختام المباراة قدم جلالة الملك فيصل الكأس الفاخرة
لكابتن المريخ عبد الوهاب جقدول
وسط هتافات الجماهير المريخية المحتشدة بإستاد الخرطوم
ثم قدم نادي المريخ هدية فخمة لجلالة الملك فيصل 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3/صفـر
وسبـت تألـق وأنقـذ مثلهـا
جاد اللـه الكاروشـة يتألـق ويحـرز هاتـريك
فـي شـباك الهـلال


* التاريخ : الأحد 27 أبريل 1966
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : جريدة العلم .. الفيل
* النتيحة : 3/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : جاد الله خير السيد (هاتريك)
* تشكيلة المريخ : عزيز , سليمان , ود الشايقي , حسنين , دقنو , جقدول , شبر , ماجد , جاد الله , التقر , بني
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , كمال السني , كوارتي , أمين , جابر جبارة , ديم , حبشي , صديق , عبد المحمود , جكسا , يونس الله جابو
* الحكم : عبد الرحمن الخضر بمعاونة يوسف محمد ومصطفي محمود
* تفاصيل المباراة :
في مباراة دورية بين المريخ والهلال
إنتصر المريخ علي الهلال 3/صفر
بدأت المباراة بهجمات سريعة بين الفريقين
إلي الدقيقة 12 عندما إستلم ماجد الكرة من وسط الملعب
وهو خال من المراقبة وإندفع بها نحو مرمي الهلال
متجهاً نحو الجزء الجنوبي الغربي من الملعب
ثم عكسها نحو مرمي الهلال قابلها جاد الله
بضربة رأسية جميلة مسجلاً أولي أهداف المريخ
وفتحت هذه الإصابة شهية لاعبي المريخ
فأخذوا يضغطون علي مرمي الهلال
ومن ضربة ركنية لصالح المريخ لعبها بكري التقر
حولها كوارتي إلي خارج الملعب
أنقذ بعدها أمين زكي فريقه من إصابة محققة
بعد أن ترك سبت مرماه وخرج لملاقاة جاد الله
واصل بعدها المريخ هجماته علي مرمي الهلال
إلا أن أمين زكي كان يتصدي لها بصبر وجلد
ثم أخذ يمول هجومه بالكرات الطويلة
ولكن خط وسط الهلال كان في واد وهجومه في واد آخر
ورغم ذلك قام صديق محمد أحمد بعدة هجمات فردية تبددت جميعها
لأن دفاع المريخ وعلي رأسه دقنو كان لها بالمرصاد
وتحول بعد ذلك الهجوم علي جبهة الهلال
وفي طلعة رائعة إستلم ماجد الكرة وحولها من تمريرة سهلة ومريحة
إلي جاد الله والذي لم يجد صعوبة في تسجيل الهدف الثاني
في شباك الحارس العملاق سبت دودو
وكان ذلك في الدقيقة 39 من الشوط الأول
وإرتفعت الروح المعنوية للاعبي المريخ
بصورة مكنتهم من السيطرة الكاملة علي الملعب والتحكم من الكرة
فأخذ جقدول يرسل كرات قوية كالسهم نحو مرمي الهلال
ولولا يقظة أمين زكي لأستقرت كلها في شباك سبت
وإستمر المريخ يضغط حتي نهاية الشوط الأول
والذي إنتهي بهدفين لصالح المريخ دون مقابل للهلال
جاء الشوط الثاني وبدأ المريخ مهاجماً بشراسة
تصدي لها ديم الصغير بقوة ومن إحداها أرسل ديم
كرة عالية لجكسا فأرسلها بدوره إلي صديق محمد أحمد
ولكن مدافع المريخ الشرس دقنو كان بالمرصاد فقطعها منه
وأرسلها إلي كمال بني والذي حولها بدوره
قذيفة ملتهبة نحو مرمي الهلال دفعها سبت خارج الملعب
قاد بعدها المريخ هجمات خطرة نتج منها الهدف الثالث
وكان أيضاً من نصيب جاد الله
جكسا الهلال كان يرسل كرات من وسط الملعب
حو مرمي المريخ دون أن تثمر عن شئ
وإستمر بعدها سجالاً حتي نهاية المباراة 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/2 دوريـاً أحـرزهما إسـماعيل بخيـت وبشـارة ..
جماهـير المريـخ تهتـف نحـن معـاك يا إسـماعين وجماهـير الهـلال مـع شمـاعة التحكـيم!! ..
*التاريخ : الإثنين 22 يناير 1968
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة
* النتيجة : 2-1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : إسماعيل بخيت , بشارة
* هدف الهلال : عبد المحمود (هدف غير صحيح)
* الحكم : عبيد إبراهيم
* تفاصيل المباراة :
في الوقت الذي خرجت فيه جماهير المريخ هاتفة (نحن معاك يا إسماعيل)
كانت جماهير الهلال تردد (يسقط التحكيم .. يسقط الإتحاد)
والمشكلة أساساً سببها الحكم عبيد إبراهيم
عندما أخذ عبد المحمود لاعب الهلال الكرة بيده وإنطلق بها محرزاً إصابة الهلال
والتي عادلت له إلإصابة علي حسب إعتقادنا
بعد أن إحتسب الكرة إصابة بالخطأ لصالح الهلال
حاول أن يعالج ذلك الخطأ ولكنه لم ينجح في ذلك
إذ أنه أخذ يحتسب بعض الفاولات لا وجود لها ضد الهلال
وهذا لا يمنعنا أن نقول إن بعضها صحيح 100%
وهذا هو أساس المشكلة
أما المباراة في حد ذاتها ذاتها فقد كانت تختلف إختلافاً تاماً عن مباراة الفريقين السابقة
إختفي الفن والسيطرة الكاملة علي الملعب والإصرار الذي شاهدناه سابقاً
خط هجوم الهلال كان نائماً
لأن بارود وشاويش وعبد المحمود لم يظهروا أي فعالية
بينما هجوم المريخ كان أخطر خاصة إسماعيل بخيت
أنور بني والدحيش فقط كانوا في القمة
تناقل إسماعيل بخيت وبشارة وشبر
كرة وتقدموا بها
لتنتهي عند بشارة
الذي أحرز إصابة الترجيح
في الشوط الثاني
وإنتهت عليها المباراة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر فـي كـأس رمضـان
الهزيمـة الثامنـة للهـلال علـي التـوالي
ومـاجـد أحـرز الهـدفيـن


* التاريخ : الخميس 21 فبراير 1963
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المصدر : الرأي العام , الجمعة 22 فبراير 1963 .. كوركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف ألمريخ : ماجد أبوجنزير (الهدفين)
* تفاصيل المباراة :
لقاء الجبابرة الذي طال إنتظاره وترقبه بفارغ الصبر
تم بإستاد الخرطوم وكان في مستوي العمالقة بحق
فقدم الفريقان عرضاً سريعاً رائعاً
بدأت الملحمة بحماس وقوة من أجل النصر
وتعددت الفرص النادرة للفريقين
وكانت الكرة تصل إلي مرمي المريخ
ويتبادلها هجوم الهلال في ثقة وثبات ويحاولون فتح الثغرات
في دفاع المريخ فيصمد لهم في قوة وبأس شديدين
ويعيد الكرة فيتلقفها هجوم المريخ المتعطش لها
ويقود إبراهومة في حنكة ودراية ووعي هجمة علي مرمي الهلال
ويحاول دفاع الهلال النيل منه
ويقف سبت دودو حائلاً بينهم وبين شباك الهلال
ويقوي دفاع الهلال علي صدهم بنفس القوة والبأس والشدة
فيرجعوا ليعاودوا المحاولة مرة اخري
لقد أطربنا عمالقة المريخ والهلال بالأمس
في بداية هذا الشوط ضاعت للهلال فرصاً
من ممي شاه وحمد النيل وصديق محمد أحمد علي التوالي
وضاعت للمريخ فرص من ماجد وإبراهومة وزيدان
وأنقذ الحارسان سبت وهاشم محمد عثمان
كرات أخطرة لولا إستبسالهم 
وقد تسبب العنف في إصابة مما شاه الذي خرج للعلاح ثم عاد 
جعفر قاقارين الذي إصطدم بحمد النيل
وخرج ولم يستطع إكمال المباراة
فدخل الحمري بدلاً في وظيفة الظهير الأيسر
ثم خرج ود الحسين ودخل أحمد عبد الله
في المريخ في خانة الجناح الأيمن
وكان له الفضل الأكبر في خلق الفرص لفريقه
وإنتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل بلا أهداف
وفي فترة الراحة قدم أشبال المريخ وأشبال الهلال
عرضاً سداسياً رائعاً
جاء الشوط الثاني ودخل في المريخ دقنو بدل ماو ماو
وإستمر اللعب سجالاً حتي الدقيقة 16
حيث إشترك ماجد مع إبراهيم يحي الكوارتي في الكرة
فتخلص ماجد من كوارتي
وراوغ رحمي
وواجه المرمي فخرج إليه سبت لملاقاته
ولكن ماجد لم يمهله فأرسل الكرة برجله اليسري للزاوية البعيدة
فكانت الإصابة الأولي للمريخ فصفقت لها الجماهير طويلاً
وحمي وطيس المعركة وإرتفعت حرارة المباراة
وقاد هجوم الهلال كرات عديدة نجو مرمي المريخ
وإنفرد صديق محمد أحمد بالمرمي
ولكن هاشم أنقذ المرمي بإبعاد الكرة للكورنر
وسنحت لحمد النيل فرصة نادرة أرسلها فوق المرمي
قبل النهاية بعشر دقائق وصلت الكرة لماجد مع رحمي فراوغه
وجري للمرمي ثم هدف محرزاً الإصابة الثانية للمريخ والأخيرة
وبعدها إستكان الهلال للهزيمة
وسيطر المريخ علي الملعب
وقدم هجومه إستعراضات قابلتها الجماهير بالتصفيق
كما قام هجوم الهلال في آخر دقيقة بإنتفاضة لم يكتب لها النجاح
وإصاب الأعياء الهادي صيام فخرج ودخل بدلاً عنه ديم الصغير
ولكن محاولاته لم تفلح لأن الزمن كان قد إنتهي
وبذلك وصل المريخ إلي النهائي علي كأس رمضان
وسيقابل الأهلي
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3/صـفر
ويفـوز بكـأس البلـديـة
مـاجد وزيـدان مـزقا شـباك الهـلال
فـي التـوالي السـابع


* التاريخ : الأحد 28 سبتمبر 1962
* المناسبة : كأس البلدية
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة السبت 29 سبتمبر 1962
* النتيجة : 3/صغر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : ماجد , زيدان
* تشكيلة المريخ : هاشم , التقر , قاقارين , حسنين , عبد الله عباس , ماوماو , وزة , لوممبا , زيدان , ماجد , إبراهومة
* تشكيلة الهلال : فيصل , ديم الصغير , متوكل , كمال السني , كليتون , صيام , ود فؤاد , حمد النيل , مصطفي جلال , حسن عطية , سليمان فارس
* الحكم : شاكر النحاس
* تفاصيل المباراة :

تحت سماء تلطفت برزاز المطر
الذي تسبب في إنتعاش الجو
كما تسبب في هرجلة تسبب فيها الجمهور
الذي هرب من الأمطار
أعلن الحكم شاكر النحاس بداية الصراع
تحت وهج الصواريخ التي كان يطلقها جمهور الهلال
ولعلهم بدأوا إبتهاجهم بالكأس قبل بداية المباراة
وهم في ثقة تامة بفريقهم العاتي
الذي يضم كل عناصر النصر
بدأت المباراة في جو هادئ صحو
بهجمة سريعة من المريخ
سرعان ما أعقبها الهلال بهجمة مماثلة
وفي هجمة سريعة للمريخ حول زيدان
كرة جميلة للوممبا الذي كان خالياً من الرقابة
فتقدم حتي أصبح علي بعد خطوات من المرمي
ولعب الكرة عالية فوق العارضة
وضاعت فرصة مضمونة للمريخ
وفي هجمة للهلال رفع مصطفي جلال
الكرة جميلة ضربها ود فؤاد خلفية
تمكن هاشم من إمساكها
وإستمرت الكرة في هجمات متبادلة وسريعة
وقاد الفريق هجمات خطرة
إنتهت بسوء التهديف إلي الخارج
وصلت باصة جميلة لماجد الذي تخلص من
رقابة الهادي صيام وتقدم بالكرة
وأطلقها أرضية سريعة
إستقرت في الزاوية البعيدة
إصابة أولي للمريخ
في الدقيقة العاشرة من الشوط الأول
برز من المريخ في هذا الشوط ماوماو
وإستطاع أن يفسد كل الفرص التي سنحت للهلال
وصلت الكرة لماجد هجم عليه الهادي صيام
تخلص منه ماجد في سهولة وكشف المرمي
ولكنه شات في الآوت
عمل هجوم الهلال المستحيل للتعادل
ولكن أين هو الهدف؟
حسن عطية لا يهدف ولكنه يراوغ دون أن ينجح
وسرعان ما تضيع منه الكرة
حمد النيل كان يهدف بطريقة خيالية
من دائرة السنتر مرة
ومن خارج خط 18 مرة أخري
مصطفي جلال تهديفه ضعيف
ود فؤاد كان يجري بالكرة حتي الخط ويعكسها
ليقطعها التقر أو حسنين أو قاقارين
قفل دفاع المريخ كل الثغرات
ووضع هجوم الهلال في كماشة
جاء الشوط الثاني وأخذت المباراة تأخذ
طابع الخشونة من جانب
حسن عطية
وود فؤاد
وماوماو يضايق الهادي صيام
والذي أراد تحويلها للخلف فخطفها ماجد
وتقدم بها وأطلق أرضية جميلة
إصابة ثانية للمريخ
في الدقيقة 15 من الشوط الثاني
وهنا تفركش هجوم الهلال وضاع
وأمسك المريخ بزمام المباراة
ولعب ماجد كرة لزيدان وهجم عليه متوكل
ولكن زيدان فات منه في سرعة خارقة
وأطلق من يسراه المخيفة قذيفة جبارة
سكنت الزاوية البعيدة لمرمي الهلال
إصابة ثالثة قاتلة في الدقيقة 20
وبذلك إنتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ 3/صفر
وقام المريخ بجرد كامل لكل الكؤوس
في ذلك الموسم مسجلاً رقماً قياسياً
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2\1 ويفـوز بكأأس البلـديـة
جُـلك وعبـد الرحيـم الشيـخ أحـرزوا الهـدفيـن
وبرعـي إستلـم الكـأس


* التاريخ : الأحد 16 أكتوبر 1960
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : نهائي كأس البلدية
* المصدر : جريدة الثورة , الإثنين 17 أكتوبر 1960 .. عمر حسن
* النتيجة : 2\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : إبراهيم جلك , عبد الرحيم الشيخ (بمساعدة مدافع الهلال)
* هدف الهلال : عبد الكريم الدويم
* الحكم : شاكر وعاونه أبارو وإدريس وأداروها بنجاح
* تفاصيل المباراة :

في المباراة النهائية لإحراز كأس البلدية أم درمان والتي جرت أمس
علي ملعب إستاد الخرطوم بين فريقي المريخ والهلال
فاز المريخ بإصابتين مقابل إصابة وحيدة فقط للهلال
سجل إصابة المريخ الأولي إبراهيم جلك والثانية عبد الرحيم الشيخ
من كرة كانت في طريقها إلي خارج الملعب
إلا أنها إرتطمت برأس مدافع الهلال متوكل أحمد البشير
وأخذت طريقها إلي جوف المرمي وفي الزاوية البعيدة
أما إصابة الهلال فأحرزها اللاعب القادم من الدويم عبد الكريم
وكان قد أضاع ما هي أضمن منها
إستهل المريخ المباراة بألعاب أكثر إنتظاماً من الهلال
وكان لاعبوه أكثر ثباتاً علي أرض الملعب وأقوي روحاً
ويبدوا أن الهلاليين قد شعروا من اللحظة الأولي بخطورة موقفهم
وبضعف تكوينهم ولعل تخلف
صديق منزول والهادي صيام وحسن عطية وكوارتي
كان سبباً مباشراً في إحساس الهلاليين بالضعف الذي كان له أثر فعال
علي نفسياتهم ولكن بالرغم من ذلك النقص الذي ظهر في تكوين الهلال
فإن ذلك لن يقف شفيعاً لتقصير أولئك الذين جيئ بهم إلي الملعب
لا سيما وأن المريخ لم تكن عناصره مكتملة
فقد تخلف منه أيضاً بعض نجومه البارزين
لعب المريخ بسبعة في الهجوم وثلاثة في الدفاع
وكان ساعدا الدفاع حلقة الوصل بين الهجوم والدفاع
فإستطاعا أن يربطا بين أطراف الملعب ووسطه
ولولا الجهد الكبير الذي بذله دفاع الهلال لكان فوز المريخ أكبر
ولكن متوكل أحمد البشير وعثمان الديم ورحمي
بذلوا ما فوق طاقتهم لوقف تيار المريخيين الجارف
كما أن متوكل إستطاع أن يجد من خطورة عبد الرحيم وأن يكتم أنفاسه
وبالجملة فإن الهلال لعب شوط المباراة الأول بدفاعه
وفي الشوط الثاني أخذ هجوم ينظم صفوفه
وظهر أمين زكي علي خشبة المسرح بعد أن ظل أشبه بالمتفرج
طيلة الشوط الأول فقاد الهجوم نحو جبهة المريخ في قوة وحماس
أملاً في إسترداد الأرض المفقودةولكن هيهات هيهات
فكم من فرصة ضاعت نتيجة التسرع
وكم من أخري بددها ذلك الدفاع المحكم الحلقات
إت هزيمة الهلال بالأمس كانت أمراً طبيعياً
فتكوين الفريق وبتلك الصورة لا يمكن أن يأتي بنتيجة
لأن وضع محمد جمعة في مركز الجناح وإشراكه في المباراة
كان خطأً كبيراً لأنه لم يصل بعد للمستوي الذي يؤهله للإشتراك
في مباراة كهذه وبمعني أوضح فإن المباراة أكبر منه
ولا يمكن أن يرتفع إلي مستواها
ومهما يكن في أمر فربما كان الهلاليين عذرهم
في إشراكه فرب الدار أعلم بالذي فيه
هذه ناحية أما الناحية الأخري فإن هجوم الهلال كان يتقصه
عامل التجانس والتفاهم وللتدليل علي ذلك فإن أفراده
لم يستطيعوا تغيير الخطة التي دخلوا بها كما
إنهم عندما أحسوا بضعف محمد جمعة لم يغيروا اللعب
أو يحاولوا فتحه عن طريق آخر حتي يُسهل عليعم فتح ثغرة
لإن المريخ كسب المباراة بتفاهم أفراده في خطي الدفاع والهجوم
وكان هجومه بحكم توزيعاته
فما من كرة واحدة خرجت من رجل إبراهومة وقطعت
كما أن برعي لم يحاول مطلقاً أن يضع باصاً للاعب في رجله
وإنما كان يُرسل الكرة في المواضيع الخالية
وقبل أن تصل إليها يكون زميله قد وصل معها
ومن هنا يتضح مدي التعاون والتفاهم الذي ظهر بين مهاجمي المريخ
أخيراً تهانينا للمريخ ولعلها محاولة ناجحة لرد إعتباره
وتمنياتنا للهلال في فرصة أخري
نأخذ علي الحكام التغاضي عن ضربة جزاء واضحة ضد المريخ
وذلك عندما قذف حارس المريم حمدي مهاجم الهلال ود فؤاد
بكلتا يديه وطرحه أرضاً في صورة إستدعت إسعافه
شهد المباراة رئيس بلدية أم درمان وضباط البلدية
وفي نهايتها قدم رئيس البلدية الكأس
لرئيس لاعبي المريخ برعي أحمد البشير
وسط عاصفة من التصفيق والهتاف 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*أول مبـارة للفريقيـن تحـت الأضـواء الكاشفـة بإسـتاد الخرطـوم
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3\1
دقنـو كتـم أنفـاس منـزول
والأهـداف لبرعـي ومـاجـد


* التاريخ : الإثنين 9 أبريل 1962
* المكان :إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : إفتتاح إضاءة إستاد الخرطوم
* المصدر : جريدة الثورة 1381 , الثلاثاء 10 أبريل 1962 .. أبو العينين
* النتيجة : 3\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : ماجد (هدفين) , برعي القانون
* هدف الهلال : حبشي
* تشكيلة المريخ : هاشم , التقر , الحمري (رابح رمضان) , قاقارين , عبد الله عباس , دقنو , جقدول , ماجد , برعي (جلك) , حمزة أرباب , زيدان
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , متوكل , رحمي , أبوزيد , ديم الصغير , أمين , فؤاد , حسن عطية , حبشي , صديق منزول , عبد الله كريشنقا
* الحكم :
* تفاصيل المباراة :

لم نشهد قريباً مباراة جميلة وسريعة بين الندين
كما شهدنا تلك المباراة
فالسرعة في نقل الكرات والهجوم الخاطف
والإستفادة من إستعمال الجسم
كلها كانت مميزات المباراة فطبعتها بلون جذاب
كسب المريخ نتيجة المباراة بعلو روجه وتضامنه الجماعي
ولياقته المكتملة ومقدرة هجومه في إقتناص الفرص
فاستحق الفوز الكبير عن جدارة
لعب الهلال بندية أغلب فترات اللعب ولكنه لعب
بإضطراب في دفاعه في الشوط الثاني
وترك للهزيمة أن تتسلل إليه من هذا الطريق
ووقع دفاعه في أخطاء أساسية
لا تغتفر وأهدي منافسيه فرص الفوز
فلم يتوان هؤلاء في إستغلالها مع الشكر الجزيل
جاء الهدف الأول بعد خمس دقائق من البداية
عندما إستلم كريشنقا الكرة من ديم وراوغ التقر
وأرجعها لمنزول وراء المدافعين
تردد كل من الحمري والتقر
ودخل حبشي في نفس الوقت الذي خرج فيه
هاشم لإنفاذ الموقف وبهدوء لعبها حبشي
في المرمي الخالي هدف وحيد للهلال
في الدقيقة 33 قطع دقنو كرة
كان قد أرسلها أمين زكي إلي صديق خطأ
وفات دقنو من منزول وتحول إلي منتصف الملعب
ونزل جقدول فتبعه أبوزيد وسرح أمين عن رقابة ماجد
وبسرعة حولها دقنو لماجد والذي إنخرط
نجو المرمي ولعبها يسار سبت في الزاوية الضيقة إصابة تعادل
جاء الشوط الثاني وفي الدقيقة 22 إرتكب أبوزيد فاولاً ضد جقدول
والذي لعبها بسرعة لماجد فتلقاها منه ولعبها (لوب) وسط المدافعين
فخرج سبت محاولاً إلتقاطها فأفلتت منه لتجد برعي لها بالمرصاد
فحولها بسرعة للمرمي الخالي ومتوكل يتحسر وهو وراء برعي
الهدف الثالث سجله ماجد في الدقيقة 32
عندما إستلم منزول كرة طويلة من ديم ولعبها ثرو
في مكان الإنصايد الشمال للجناح اليمين إستلمها
وحاول أن يستعدل وفي أقل من لمح البصر
دخل عليه جعفر قاقارين بفدائية منتزعاً الكرة
ولعبها لماجد الخالي من المراقبة لأن دفاع الهلال
كان وراء الهجوم بكامله وجري ماجد من دائرة السنتر
وخرج سبت فلعبها بقوة في المرمي هدفاً ثالثاً


* اللاعبيـن :

× هاشم : حارس المريخ الصاعد لعب مباراة عظيمة , عيونه مفتوحة علي الكرة كالصقر وقفزاته لإستلامها كقفزات النمر وأهم من هذا وذاك ثباته وإطمئنانه علي خط الدفاع الفولاذي الذي يقف أمامه منتظماً كالعقد الإصابة التي ولجت شباكه مسئول عنها من الدرجة الأولي دفاعه الأيمن التقر الذي لم يحسن التغطية وأهمل حبشي مركزاً علي رقابة كريشنقا.
× التقر : ملك التغطية في دفاع المريخ رغم كل شئ إلا أنه إصطاد أغلب الكرات وأبعدها بمهارة وفهم وإستطاع إنقاذ شبكة هاشم من كرة قون مية في المية
كما ساند التقر الهجوم خاصة جقدول.
× الحمري : لعب الشوط الأول بإخلاصه ولياقته العالية لا يخطئ أي كرة أتت إليه ولكنه كانها يشتتها والسلام الذي يشفع للحمري إنه لا يزال حديث عهد علي اللعب ويمكن للمدرب أن يوجهه لإستغلال لياقته.
× جعفر قاقارين : لاعب ممتاز ومدافع مجتهد يزداد تألقاً في كل مباراة وبالأمس كان صديق يتخلص من مضايقات دقنو بفتح الهجوم عن طريق الأجنحة والجناج الأيسر بالذات ولولا إستبسال ويقظة قاقارين في تغطية مكان جناح الهلال كريشنقا وإفساد تموينات صديق منزول لتغير وجه النتيجة.
× عبد الله عباس (العمدة) : لعب دفاعاً متأخراً أمام الباكات ومن خلف دقنو وهو كعادته لاعب محارب من الطراز الأول وكرة القدم عاوزة النوع دا من اللعيبة بس يحاسب شوية من إندفاعاته التي طالما قادته لمخالفات تستوجب إنذاره.
× دقنو : كان أبرز لاعب في المريخ تولي مراقبة صديق منزول مكمن الخطورة في هجوم الهلال تابعه كالظل وإستطاع أن يفسد عليه كل خططه في عملية فتح الهجوم المباشر مما إضطر صديق أن يجوب الملعب بحثاً عن حتة فيها هواء ليمرر باصة أو يشق طريقاً للمرمي وقد إستعمل جسمه إستعمالاً زائداً عن حده للوصول إلي غرضه.
× جقدول : مبعث الخطورة في المريخ بسرعته ومقدرته في تخليص الكرة , رفعاته الجميلة إلي منطقة دفاع الخصم , راقبه ظهير الهلال أبوزيد فرح فحد من خطورته كثيراً ومع ذلك إستطاع أن يرفع أكثر من كرة خطرة نتج عن إحداها هدف الترجيح الأول الذي أهداه سبت إلي برعي فسدد منه بسهولة.
× ماجد : لعب أمس بين برعي وجقدول كساعد أيمن للهجوم وبمعني ذلك إنه موكل بالتهديف فزميليه خير من يوزعا ويهيئا الكرات , عيب ماجد إنه كان يتسرع ليضع نفسه في كمين التسلل الذي نصبه أمامه دفاع الهلال مفسداً بذلك ثمرة أكثر من هجمة قوية مركزة ومع ذلك فهو محرز هدفي الترجيح مستغلاً طاقته الجسمية إستغلالاً كفل لفريقه النصر.
× برعي : مايسترو الفرقة كان أكسل لاعب في الميدان والحقيقة هو مش كسلان في اللعيبة منقوش في رأسه بحرف ولكن برعي رجله واحدة تعبانةوجسمه تضخم وفقد عوامل السرعة ولكن ما من كرة وصلته إلا وإستلمها صاح ووزعها مضبوطة وشوطاته القوية والفنية ترمز إلي عبقريته والهدف الذي أحرزه من وراء سبت بكرة مجدوعة بسهولة (بليسنج) خير مثال لعبقريته ولو كان أي واحد مرووش كان سددها بقوة ولكن فوق الخشبة , ترك الميدان متعباً قبل نهاية اللعب بعشر دقائق لحل محله إبراهيم جلك.
× حمزة أرباب وعبد الرحمن زيدان : لاعبان جديدان إنصهرا في المجموعة أمس يمتازان بالسرعة وكمال اللياقة الجسمانية والمستقبل أمامهما.
× أما نجوم الهلال : 
- سبت : كان وحده صمام الأمان لفريقه ثابت كالصخر مقدام كالفدائي , سريع كالنسر أخذ في الأيام الأخيرة يفقد طابعه فيكثر من التزعزع والإضطراب بشكل جعل الناس يتساءلون عن السر العظيم أهي عقدة تغلغلت فيه أم هو فقدانه الثقة في خط دفاعه أم ماذا؟ أمس كانت مسئوليته كبيرة في الهزيمة.
- متوكل أحمد البشير : ملك التغطية الذي خلع عن رأسه التاج , طريقته في اللعب وإعجازه في التغطية شابها الكثير من التقص فأخذ يؤخر الكرة في خط الدفاع بحثاً عن منافس يحاوره في المنطقة الخطرة ومن حسن حظه أنه لا يلعب بجانب جناح كجقدول , تقدم مع خط دفاعه أكثر مما ينبغي في محاولة للتعادل فأتاحوا الفرصة لماجد وتركوا الدفاع مكشوفاً ليحرز الهدف الثالث.
- رحمي : مسئوبته كبيرة كقلب دفاع وإستطاع أن يملأ مركزه متحملاً وطأة هجوم المريخ برأس حربتين ماجد وحمزة أرباب.
- أبوزيد فرح : لعب مكان ود الديم وإستطاع أن يثبت وجوده.
- ديم الصغير : برز بروزاً مشرفاً في هذه المباراة ملأ الوسط بجدارة.
- أمين زكي : رجع في هذه المباراة ليملأ مركزه القديم كساعد دفاع أيمن ثم عاد وتقدم في محاولة للتعادل فأسهم في كشف الدفاع.
- ود فؤاد : لعب كعادته عدم التحكم في الكرة والإضطراب خرج منذ الشوط الأول.
- حسن عطية : كان مجرد شبح بطء الحركة سريع الإستسلام لخصمه.
- حبشي : مهاجم نشط وممتاز لم يجد من يتعاون معه وأحرز الإصابة اليتيمة.
- منزول : مركز الثقل والخطورة في الهلال ولكن المريخ أوكل له دقنو فكتم أنفاسه.
- كريشنقا : جناح ممتاز واجه دفاعاً ممتازاً ولكن كسب أصالة التجربة والخبرة ومعني ذلك إن أقدامه ستثبت وسيبرز كجناح ممتاز
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
الهزيمـة الخامسـة علـي التوالـي
برصاصـة الرحمـة مـن مـاجـد
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
ولاعبـو الهـلال يطلبـون مـن الحكـم إيقـاف المبـاراة


* التاريخ : 12 يونيو 1962
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : السودان الحديث 13 يونيو 1962
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : ماجد أبو جنزير
* تشكيلة المريخ : هاشم , التقر , قاقارين , العمدة , دقنو , إبراهومة , جقدول , ود الحسين , ماجد , برعي
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , رحمي , أمين , أبوزيد , ديم , حبشي , كوارتي , منزول , عطية , هاشم مطر , ود فؤاد
* الحكم : خليفه موسي وعاونه شاكر النحاس وعبد الرحمن الخضر
* تفاصيل المباراة :

إنتصر المريخ علي الهلال للمرة الخامسة علي التوالي
في المباراة الدورية بينهما بإستاد الخرطوم
إنتصر المريخ بهدف ماجد عثمان والذي إستلم الكرة
وإنخرط بها وجري رحمي معه وخرج سبت لملافاته
فأطلق قذيفة عاتية إهتزت لها شباك الهلال
وإنتهي الشوط الأول بهذه الإصابة
كما إنتهي الشوط الثاني دون إصابات
بدأت المباراة حامية سريعة عمل فيها الهلال للنيل من
مرمي المريخ مرات عديدة ولكن جميع الكرات كانت
تنتهي عند أقدام مدافعي المريخ وحارس مرماهم
ورغم الحصار الشديد الذي ضربه الهلال علي جبهة
المريخ لم يتمكن رماته من الوصول لشباك المريخ
بينما هجمة مريخية واحدة علي مرمي الهلال أسقرت
عن إصابة الفوز وجاءت نتيجة الخطأ الشنيع الذي
إشترك فيه رحمي وسبت لأن رحمي كان يلهث خلف
ماجد دون أن يعمل شيئاً وسبت خرج من مرماه وهنا
إنتهز ماجد الفرصة وأطلق رصاصة الرحمة في الشباك الخالية
دفاع المريخ كان عنيداً مستبسلاً في الزود عن شباكه عكس
دفاع الهلال الذي كان مشتتاً
الهلال كان يلعب بخطته المعروفة 4\2\4 وقد نفذت هذه الخطة
تنفيذاً دقيقاً ولكن بعض اللاعبين كانت طريقتهم لا تتماشي مع الخطة
وسرعته لا تمكنه من السير مع زملائه ويظهر أن الهلال كان
قد حاول أن يقدم المدافع الرابع ليساعد خط الهجوم وفعلاً تقدم
أمين زكي وإستطاع أن يمد الهجوم بكرات كثيرة
تدخلت الطبيعة في الشوط الثاني بعاصفة هوائية هوجاء إضطر
أمين للتراجع دفاعاً وإفتقدت المباراة رونفقها وأصبحت تسير
من هاشم إلي سبت وفشلت المحاولات التي قام بها هجوم الهلال
وحدً الهواء من تصويبة صديق منزول الأخيرة وغير إتجاهها
حتي إستطاع هاشم أن يلتقطها
ولو أن ذلك كان غير ممكن لولا هذه العاصفة
لاعبو الهلال دخلوا في نقاش مع الحكم خليفة موسي إذ طلب
اللاعبون الهلاليون إيقاف اللعب إلا أن الحكم رفض
وقال لهم إن تقدير الموقف حق له وفي يده
وهو لا يري موجباً لإيقافها وعليهم الإنصراف للعب 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بالعضـل ورجـالة كـدا
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر
بشـارة نفـذ المخـطط
ومصطفـي وجقـدول أحـرزا الهدفيـن


* التاريخ : الإثنين 10 يوليو 1967
* المصدر : الرأي العام , الثلاثاء 11 يوليو 1967 .. عمر حسن
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : مصطفي أحمد المصطفي , عبد الوهاب جقدول
* تفاصيل المباراة :

لم يكن للمريخ أن ينتصر علي الهلال في هذه المباراة
لو لم يعتمد لاعبوه علي اللعب القوي وإستعمال العنف
القانوني وغير القانوني وإخضاع منافسهم بالعضل
وقد نجح نجم المريخ بشارة عبد النضيف في تنفيذ المخطط
الهادف إلي تعطيل نجم الهلال كوارتي في محاولة لشل حركة
الهلال فخرج كوارتي مصاباً وكان ذلك قاصمة الظهر بالنسبة
للهلال حيث فقد الفريق العمود الفقري الذي يرتكز عليه وهنا
أتيحت للمريخ الفرصة للسيطرة علي الملعب بصورة مكنته
من إحراز هدفي الفوز
ومن عوامل هزيمة الهلال أيضاً وضع ود الأشول في مركز
الظهير الأيمن ذلك الوضع الذي هيأ لجاد الله الفرص
لعكس تلك الكرات الخطرة والتي نتجت عنها الإصابتين
ففي الحالة الأولي وجد مصطفي أحمد المصطفي الكرة مقشرة 
وكذلك الثانية بالنسبة لجقدول ومعني ذلك فإن جاد الله كان
هو مفتاح النصر بالنسبة للمريخ من خلال كراته المعكوسة
أمام المرمي وكان دوره لا يقل عن دور بشارة
الذي نفذ المخطط الكبير بإخراج إبراهيم يحيي الكوارتي
وحاول الهلال تغيير النتيجة ولكن بعد فوات الأوان
بالجهد الذي بذله مصطفي شاويش في الجزء الأخير من المباراة
ولكن نقول إن المريخ كان الأحسن فقد كسب المباراة لعباً ونتيجة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*








ابراهومه الكبير سيد الاسم 

إبراهيم محمد علي 
00أبراهومة00
أهزوجة فرح وقيثارة فن00 قدم للمريخ من نادي الاتحاد بود مدني وامسك بعصا المايسترو وابتدع فناً رفيعاً مميزاً في قيادة خط الوسط مع رفيق دربه عبد الله عبد الباسط ( ماماو ) بأسلوب أشتهر به المريخ من بعده وسار عليه خلفه بشرى وبشارة وشبر وسامي عز الدين وعمار وسكسك و أبراهومة الصغير وغيرهم 0
أشتهر مع الهداف ماجد بثنائية فريدة في صنع الهدف 00 والتهديف المرعب أصبحت ترعب الفرق التي تقابل المريخ 00لم ترتوي الجماهير بفنه طويلاً إذ هاجر إلى دولة قطر في منتصف الستينات 000 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


عبدالله عباس العمده مدافع المريخ فى الستينات 


*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكوووووووووور الحبيب علي الصغير علي هذه الابداعااااااااااااات 
*

----------


## مناوي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (3 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

مناوي+,نادرالداني,على الصغير
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*صراحة موضوع دسم وثري وغني بكل ما هو مفيد  
ويجب ان توثق هذه المعلومات في المنبر بصورة دائمة حتى يرجع لها جيل اليوم وليعرف هذا الجيل تاريخ الفريق الذي يشجعه  
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


عبدالعزيز ابراهيم ادم (وزه)
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


بشرى وهبه

بشرى وهبة 
( المعلم ) 
فنان مرهف الإحساس ورث الفن 0كان والده وهبة عازفاً للأكورديون مع عمالقة الحقيبة سرور وكرومه ( وهبة بمزيكته أحتكرها) وترجم بشرى هذا الفن صوراً متحركة على النجيل الأخضر ، نشأ بودنوباوي ولعب لنيل مدني ثم انتقل للمريخ في منتصف الستينات فامسك بعصا المايسترو خلفاً للجوهرة إبراهيم محمد علي ( أبراهومة ) واشتهر بشرى بالكرة السلسة 00والون 00تو والحركة الدائبة والتمريرة القاتلة 0 كان بشرى وهبة مدرسة قائمة بذاتها فأطلق علية لقب ( المعلم ) فكان المعلم في فرقة المريخ وفي الفريق القومي السوداني لا يحلو للاعبي الفريق القومي مناداته إلا بهذا اللقب 0 قال عنه رفيق دربه بشارة ( تعلمت الون 00تو 00من بشرى ) 0 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

جاد الله ( الكاروشة ) 
جاد الله خير السيد ،، جادو ،، ثعلب المريخ ،، لاعب جرى المريخ في دمه منذ الصغر ،، منذ أن بدأ شبلاً يافعاً مع رفيق دربه السر عبيد الله ( كاوندا ) وكان يتابع تمارين المريخ ويرافق الفريق شبلاً في المباريات ،، وصعد وهو ابن الثامنة عشر للفريق الأول ،، وكانت من أوائل مبارياته عام 1965م أمام الهلال الذي يحرس مرماه العملاق ( سبت دودو ) واستطاع الشبل اليافع أن يحرز بمفرده ثلاثة أهداف ذكرت الجماهير ثعلب المريخ ( طلب مدني ) وانتهت المباراة 3/0 وأعاد الحدث في مباراة أخرى في أمسية 5/4/1969م وانتهت 4/2 00 امتاز جاد الله بالمراوغة المتعبة ( كاروشة ) أجاد اللعب في الجناحين والتحكم بالقدمين بنفس الدرجة من الامتياز الفائق ،، كان سريع الحركة ،، دؤوباً لا يهدأ ،، يقظاً لكل شاردة وواردة طوال المباراة لا ييأس من الكرة ويتابعها كالنسر ،، كم تسبب في شطب مدافع أو إنهاء وقوف حارس بين قائمي المرمى 0اشتهر بتألقه في المباريات خاصة أمام نده التقليدي الهلال لما يعلمه من حب الجماهير لتلك المباريات كما عرف عنه الإخلاص والحب والمتفاني في خدمة المريخ
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

عبدالعزيز عبدالله كابتن المريخ وديم الصغير كابتن الهلال

عبد العزيز عبد الله 
الحارس العملاق ، رآه المدرب المجري تلكي وهو يتدرب مع أشبال المريخ فتنبأ له بأن يكون حارس المريخ والسودان 0 
التحق عبد العزيز بالمريخ في عام 1964م واستلم حراسة المرمي بعد الحارس الأمين ( هاشم محمد عثمان ) 0 امتاز عبد العزيز بالرشاقة الفائقة في التقاط القذائف والضربات المفاجأة ، كما اختص بصد ضربات الجزاء وسرعة رد الفعل الفائقة 0
لعب عبد العزيز أروع المواسم له مع المريخ في أواخر الستينات وشهدت الدورة الأفريقية السابقة في يناير 1970م بالخرطوم أعجازه في حراسة المرمي واختير كأحسن حارس مرمى في أفريقيا وحاز السودان على الكأس الأفريقية ، وحرس مرمى السودان في ليبيا في الدورة العربية ونال السودان الكأس العربية ، كما كان حارساً للسودان في أثيوبيا عندما فاز السودان بكأس شرق ووسط أفريقيا 0 التحق عبد العزيز ضابطاً بالقوات المسلحة ولم يستمر في اللعب كثيراً نسبة لظروف العمل التي حالت دون ممارسته للكرة 0


*

----------

